

Can a Swimsuit Be Too Good? - prakash
http://www.popsci.com/entertainment-gaming/article/2008-03/can-swimsuit-be-too-good#

======
mechanical_fish
_Every athlete doesn't have access to this technology. When it comes to the
Olympics, some countries have contractual obligations to other manufacturers._

When I read this sentence, my brain instinctively filled in the voice of The
Simpsons' Nelson Muntz: Ha ha!

